# Sears table saw



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm looking to buy a table saw and have been checking out CL. Today I saw a Sears contractors saw model 113.298842. They are asking $120 for it. THe pictures look decent. If the saw runs good, would 120 be a reasonable price. Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, that model is a full size cast iron contractor saw with an outboard belt drive induction motor....it might even have cast iron wings. (it's made by Emerson) If it is indeed a full size saw, and is in good shape, $120 is a nice deal IMO....$100 would be even better! You'll probably want to upgrade the fence at some point...something like the Delta T2 for ~ $150 is a nice fence at a great price. If aligned and fitted with a good blade, that saw should perform well for you. 

Does it look like this?









Good luck and keep us posted please.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

I just bought the same model saw. Here is my thread about it, and links to the manual and sears parts page in case you do buy it.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/help-identifying-old-craftsman-table-saw-34243/


http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0803094.pdf

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/0744600?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=113298842


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

My dad and i both own that saw. I havent had a problem. Its a solid saw


----------

